# New 2012 Soundstream Nano amps (Tarantula, Picasso)



## Gary S (Dec 11, 2007)

Any details on these and when they will be available? How do they compare to the PPI Phantoms? I like the classy white color of the Tarantulas - or is that silver?










Soundstream TN5.950D Tarantula Nano 85 RMS x 4 + 270 RMS x 1 at 4 Ohm
Compact Class D 5 Channel 
•RMS Power 2ohms: 130 x 4 & 430 x 1
•Dimensions (6.625"w x 1.75"h) 12.625"


----------



## Sleeves (Oct 22, 2010)

Judging by the fact they have the exact same line-up (2 chan, 4 chan, 5 chan, mono block), the sizes are fairly close, a copy/pasted common features list, and most power ratings aren't too far apart: the smart money is on them using the same circuit boards with possibly some different grade parts internally (maybe).


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

Looks like the Picasso series is something different than current offerings, since its only 4.75" wide.


----------



## Sleeves (Oct 22, 2010)

My mistake, I should have specified "Tarantula Nano".


----------



## adamtwo4 (Jan 8, 2012)

Yes, I would like to know if anyone has heard/tested these Nanos as well.


----------



## 07azhhr (Dec 28, 2011)

Sleeves said:


> Judging by the fact they have the exact same line-up (2 chan, 4 chan, 5 chan, mono block), the sizes are fairly close, a copy/pasted common features list, and most power ratings aren't too far apart: the smart money is on them using the same circuit boards with possibly some different grade parts internally (maybe).


Ya it seems that this new tech was created by one company and they are selling the boards and certain other parts to various companies. It seems like there are 2 or more board options per amp type (i.e. 4 ch, 2 ch, 5ch, or mono). If you look at say the 4 channels of all the companies with these almost identically laid out, sized/shaped and spec'd amps you will noptice that there are some slight placement differences between them all. Looking at board pics of the Hertz HDP and the Polk PAD versions you can clearly see that the overall board design is the same with the exception of the power/ground input and fuse locations being reversed on the board itself. After that it looks like each company then gets to pick what brand/spec'd internals they want to use and then some other tweaks like the settings being on top (Hertz HDP amps) or in what order they are on the side. You will also notice that the speaker and power terminals are always on the same sides and the RCA's on the other. 

I am just curious as to whom it is that is making these boards and are they also assembling all of these amps for the various companies? Kinda like (but certainly not the same) car companies do by rebranding one of their cars for another car company to sell as their own with subtle differences between them. 

So far I see the PPI Phantoms and Soundstream Tarantula Nano series (same parent company for these two I believe). Also the Hertz HDP line and the Polk new PAD line. Powerbass also a PPI/SS parent company child has somewhat similar sized amps but with very different specs so they may be using a differnet companies board. Polks 5 channel adds 1 ohm on the sub channel vs the Phantom 900.5 but also adds 2 more inches to it's length. I have read of another brand that may be the maker of the boards but I can not find that thread again. I am sure if there are not others out yet that there will be more of these to come soon. 

Maybe we can start a list of all of them that are suspected to use the same boards. Note I did not include the Powerbass amps as they seem different in too many ways without seeing the boards.

Start of the list :

PPI Phantoms
Soundstream Tarantula nanos
Hertz HDP's
Polk (new) PAD's


----------



## Suicide Bobb (Aug 4, 2010)

Love the white...still not a fan of recent Soundstream. Can't help but compare it to old SS


----------



## ebestcars (Jan 12, 2012)

Suicide Bobb said:


> Love the white...still not a fan of recent Soundstream. Can't help but compare it to old SS


Not a big fan of picasso series but I do love the color!


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

Same as phantom but with a backlit LED panel. I'd rather go for the phantom, it's cheaper and I tape the LEDs anyway. Me thinks the Phantom is better off with more heatsink for not using the bling.


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

cvjoint said:


> Same as phantom but with a backlit LED panel. I'd rather go for the phantom, it's cheaper and I tape the LEDs anyway. Me thinks the Phantom is better off with more heatsink for not using the bling.


You really need to stop analizing everything  lol 

Kelvin


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

subwoofery said:


> You really need to stop analizing everything  lol
> 
> Kelvin


You mean to do car audio with love and feelings haha. There is a place for everything. Don't love things that don't love you back. 

Practice audiophilia not objectophilia


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

cvjoint said:


> You mean to do car audio with love and feelings haha. There is a place for everything. Don't love things that don't love you back.
> 
> Practice audiophilia not objectophilia


Sig worthy  

Kelvin


----------



## MDubYa (Feb 17, 2011)

Class D Amplifiers - Digital Switching Car Amps at OnlineCarStereo.com - Brand | Soundstream

They say they have the nano's and picasso's


----------



## ebestcars (Jan 12, 2012)

I do agree... but do they any new colors ?


----------



## ebestcars (Jan 12, 2012)

I do agree... but do picasso series offer any new colors ?


----------



## MadScience (May 2, 2012)

Bumping for any info on when these might start shipping.

I mailed Soundstream a couple of weeks ago, but so far no reply.


----------



## djm4rshm2llow (May 13, 2012)

That looks sexy


----------



## Advanced Electronic (Aug 17, 2013)

The parent company for Soundstream, PPI, Fahrenheit, Power Acoustik, and some other brands is called Epsilon. They may sell their boards to other companies, but, as far as i know, so far, they do all of the manufacturing for their own products, and the other brands that have the same boards most likely have been acquired by Epsilon. These amps are all great amps, their speakers are as well. The Nano amps in the Tarantula series are fantastic, and they are very clean. As for any of you who speak poorly about Soundstream, it is because you are either somebody who does not sell them, can not sell them, or just own a different brand that you were told is better, and wish you bought them. They absolutely rock, and are top notch amps as they always were. No, I am not an employee of Epsilon, I am a dealer that has a lot of experience with Soundstream products, PPI, and a bunch of the lower end lines that actually are pretty good, and actually very nicely priced.

I have installed many Soundstream systems over the last 19 years that have taken trophies at shows, 1st, 2nd, 3rd place, best of show, and just sounded phenomenal. Their quality today passes out Rockford with the Reference series, as they always did. The Tarantula Series still beats Rockford's quality. The lower end, more affordable lines are decent, and surely blow away other competitors more affordable lines, as well, they are in a whole different price bracket than SS products are. Soundstream went from not even close to affordable to more affordable than some of the cheapest crap on the market. They are built as good, if not better than they were when the Soundstream Reference 500 was one of the best on the market, taking all of the trophies at nearly every event out there.

I am using Reference Series in my car, in fact a Reference 5.1000, and I have experimented with the Tarantula 5 channel amps to see if they would compete with the Reference 5 channel. The full sized Tarantula was way more powerful, and it sounded fantastic. The Tarantula series is like the old Reference series amps were. low impedance stability, but, way more power than they ever have had. 

They are comparable in sound quality to Rockford Fosgate, but, have immense power. The nano amps in the same line have the same power and thd. It was amazing to see so much great sound come out of the nano. To blow people's minds, I will be pushing these little monsters and bringing them to the shows to show anybody, any time of the day that Soundstream is still a true winner, and that size means nothing. Nobody needs to have any large amp anymore.

I could easily run (4) 12" woofers and 2 15's off of the 1200 watt nano (tarantula series) and get more spl with quality sound than most other brands that state they are 3000 watts. There isn't a doubt in my mind. My customers absolutely love them!



07azhhr said:


> Ya it seems that this new tech was created by one company and they are selling the boards and certain other parts to various companies. It seems like there are 2 or more board options per amp type (i.e. 4 ch, 2 ch, 5ch, or mono). If you look at say the 4 channels of all the companies with these almost identically laid out, sized/shaped and spec'd amps you will noptice that there are some slight placement differences between them all. Looking at board pics of the Hertz HDP and the Polk PAD versions you can clearly see that the overall board design is the same with the exception of the power/ground input and fuse locations being reversed on the board itself. After that it looks like each company then gets to pick what brand/spec'd internals they want to use and then some other tweaks like the settings being on top (Hertz HDP amps) or in what order they are on the side. You will also notice that the speaker and power terminals are always on the same sides and the RCA's on the other.
> 
> I am just curious as to whom it is that is making these boards and are they also assembling all of these amps for the various companies? Kinda like (but certainly not the same) car companies do by rebranding one of their cars for another car company to sell as their own with subtle differences between them.
> 
> ...


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Advanced Electronic said:


> The parent company for Soundstream, PPI, Fahrenheit, Power Acoustik, and some other brands is called Epsilon. They may sell their boards to other companies, but, as far as i know, so far, they do all of the manufacturing for their own products, and the other brands that have the same boards most likely have been acquired by Epsilon. These amps are all great amps, their speakers are as well. The Nano amps in the Tarantula series are fantastic, and they are very clean. As for any of you who speak poorly about Soundstream, it is because you are either somebody who does not sell them, can not sell them, or just own a different brand that you were told is better, and wish you bought them. They absolutely rock, and are top notch amps as they always were. No, I am not an employee of Epsilon, I am a dealer that has a lot of experience with Soundstream products, PPI, and a bunch of the lower end lines that actually are pretty good, and actually very nicely priced...


 (Message cropped for brevity.)

I don't know that I've ever seen so much fail in a single post. Much less, a debut post.


----------



## 07azhhr (Dec 28, 2011)

Advanced Electronic said:


> The parent company for Soundstream, PPI, Fahrenheit, Power Acoustik, and some other brands is called Epsilon. They may sell their boards to other companies, but, as far as i know, so far, they do all of the manufacturing for their own products, and the other brands that have the same boards most likely have been acquired by Epsilon. These amps are all great amps, their speakers are as well. The Nano amps in the Tarantula series are fantastic, and they are very clean. As for any of you who speak poorly about Soundstream, it is because you are either somebody who does not sell them, can not sell them, or just own a different brand that you were told is better, and wish you bought them. They absolutely rock, and are top notch amps as they always were. No, I am not an employee of Epsilon, I am a dealer that has a lot of experience with Soundstream products, PPI, and a bunch of the lower end lines that actually are pretty good, and actually very nicely priced.
> 
> !


First off you should do some research and learn before spouting off at the mouth. It is a well known fact that these TN's are a shared board that many non affiliated companies are using. It is a known fact that SS is the LAST one to come out with them. Even their sister company PPI had the Phantoms before the TN's were even known by the public. But Polk had theirs before Epsilon sold their first one in any brand and Nakamichi had theirs even before Polk.Nak was not the first to use them either. The Hertz ones came out about the same time as the PPI ones. 

Second who bashed SS? I certainly did not. Just so you know I used to own a PPI Phantom 900.4 and was going to run the TN's but needed more Time Alignment channels so I went with Zapco's insted. I still do not talk badly about the SS or PPI's as I routinely state that I could not tell a difference between the 900.4 and my Zapco's.


----------

